# Need Hamster Habitat Design Feedback



## jjssj (Jul 6, 2012)

Removed. Removed. Removed.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

im not going to lie, i got bored of the video

as for size, you should really be looking at making it atleast 80cm x 40cm, you should also aim to allow for a 12" wheel to fit in atleast one of the levels.
what will it be made out of? what have you got in the way of ventilation? i doubt it will be suitable for rats (it would need to be much bigger and be VERY well ventilated)


----------



## jjssj (Jul 6, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> im not going to lie, i got bored of the video
> 
> as for size, you should really be looking at making it atleast 80cm x 40cm, you should also aim to allow for a 12" wheel to fit in atleast one of the levels.
> what will it be made out of? what have you got in the way of ventilation? i doubt it will be suitable for rats (it would need to be much bigger and be VERY well ventilated)


The video is temporary, I will release a shorter/quicker one, outlining the habitat.

Acrylic/polycarbonate. Really depends on how many people actually Care. 
If you do CARE about this industry input your email and name.

Ventilation: It will have adequate ventilation.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it wont have adequate ventilation for rats, rats should be kept in bared style cages, tank style cages are very bad for their health

also as i said for hamsters the base footprint should be atleast 80cm x 40cm


----------



## jjssj (Jul 6, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> it wont have adequate ventilation for rats, rats should be kept in bared style cages, tank style cages are very bad for their health
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------

